# voip als w-lan teilnehmer



## deusfalsus (11. September 2006)

Da es in meinem Dorf kein DSL gibt, klinke ich mich in ein W-Lan ein. Kann ich als "nicht-selbst-ins-Internet-Einwähler", also ohne öffentliche IP-Adresse VOIP telefonie nutzen?
Wenn ja, wie? Welche Gerätschaft wäre ratsam?
Ich würde am liebsten W-LAN-Router und VOIP-Telefonachluß in einem Gerät haben, und natürlich so wenig wie möglich ausgeben.
Achja, und WPA2 muß es unterstützen.

Schon mal danke an die, die sich die Mühe machen zu antworten.


----------

